# I can't deal with all of the arguments on here. It makes me want to cry



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

People on here attack my homeland...and I can't defend them. Trying would be pointless and a waste of time. They are so set in their ways of thought that any attempt to defend my homeland would be met with calls of not caring about human rights and stuff.

I want to defend it so bad but I know that doing so will just get me hated on this forum, and will win me only enemies, no friends.

I can't deal with politics. They just hurt me too much because I can do nothing to change people's opinion of my home. A country I could get citizenship to in less than 3 months if I chose to.

I just can't deal with it. I can't deal with what I feel like is obvious (though is not to some people and maybe I'm wrong about) and not being able to defend it because I don't feel like getting into a conflict that is unwinnable for me because people don't want to have their minds changed

It's like people like to sit and bicker for hours on end instead of working towards a solution. I just can't deal with it. Why is there so much fucking hatred. Why can't people just get along.  I know I used to get involved with the political threads but I realized it's not worth it.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Where is your homeland? What are some of the things you like about it that you wish others could see?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Suntide said:


> Where is your homeland? What are some of the things you like about it that you wish others could see?


I'm afraid to even go into it on here...for some people, it seems even the name makes them angry.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

DrEquine said:


> I'm afraid to even go into it on here...for some people, it seems even the name makes them angry.


Well, if so much as seeing the name of a place makes them angry, they sound petty and close-minded. I understand though. I avoid certain political and debate topics that are quite personal to me like the plague. At some point I realized that it was causing me excessive stress to the point that it was negatively interfering with my everyday life. I appreciate differing points of view when they are eloquent, respectful, and well-spoken; however, I've since learned that most people on the internet are none of those 3 things.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Suntide said:


> Well, if so much as seeing the name of a place makes them angry, they sound petty and close-minded. I understand though. I avoid certain political and debate topics that are quite personal to me like the plague. At some point I realized that it was causing me excessive stress to the point that it was negatively interfering with my everyday life. I appreciate differing points of view when they are eloquent, respectful, and well-spoken; however, I've since learned that most people on the internet are none of those 3 things.


Most people are not eloquent, respectful, or willing to have their mind. It affects me very negatively.

It feels so awful to want to defend my people but not have the fucking balls to do it because I'm too afraid of having people mad at me.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

DrEquine said:


> Most people are not eloquent, respectful, or willing to have their mind. It affects me very negatively.
> 
> It feels so awful to want to defend my people but not have the fucking balls to do it because I'm too afraid of having people mad at me.


Sometimes it isn't about "lacking the balls," but needing a satisfactory break. Too much negativity becomes overwhelming. I would recommend taking a step back for a while to replenish your zen before trying to step back into the arena. At least in my case, I have noticed that reserving my "debate" energy for the places that need it the most works out the best. For example, you can observe that some people just straight up aren't even worth engaging because they're obvious trolls who only want to get a rise out of you and not actually have a real conversation. Save your time and energy there, and then you'll have it for the times when you see someone who might actually be willing to listen. Chances are the latter kind of person won't be angry at you anyway. (Though sometimes I feel like an attack on my opinions is an attack on my self, and it's been difficult to separate the two sometimes, but it's a learned skill.) Hopefully that is helpful at all!


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

DrEquine said:


> People on here attack my homeland...and I can't defend them. Trying would be pointless and a waste of time. They are so set in their ways of thought that any attempt to defend my homeland would be met with calls of not caring about human rights and stuff.


Perhaps the best thing to do is not get involved in such threads? Why engage in discussions you know are pointless and a waste of time? There's nothing wrong with not wanting to deal with controversial debates on the Internet, especially if it's going to have a negative impact on your health/sanity.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Suntide said:


> Sometimes it isn't about "lacking the balls," but needing a satisfactory break. Too much negativity becomes overwhelming. I would recommend taking a step back for a while to replenish your zen before trying to step back into the arena. At least in my case, I have noticed that reserving my "debate" energy for the places that need it the most works out the best. For example, you can observe that some people just straight up aren't even worth engaging because they're obvious trolls who only want to get a rise out of you and not actually have a real conversation. Save your time and energy there, and then you'll have it for the times when you see someone who might actually be willing to listen. Chances are the latter kind of person won't be angry at you anyway. (Though sometimes I feel like an attack on my opinions is an attack on my self, and it's been difficult to separate the two sometimes, but it's a learned skill.) Hopefully that is helpful at all!


It's all negativity. It's the same reason I don't watch the news. They feed off the negativity and spread it out by satellite and fiber optics...I can't stand it. Why can't they show something positive for once?

It's sad because I don't think these people are trolls. I think they're serious. That's the worst part.

I too feel like an attack on my opinions can be an attack on myself, sometimes.



flamesabers said:


> Perhaps the best thing to do is not get involved in such threads? Why engage in discussions you know are pointless and a waste of time? There's nothing wrong with not wanting to deal with controversial debates on the Internet, especially if it's going to have a negative impact on your health/sanity.


I don't. It's just that on TapATalk, there's no way to ignore subforums, so I'll see threads talking about the stuff when I look in unread and there's simply no way to avoid them. I wish I could. I love the people on here and my only gripe is there's no fucking way to just block the politics and debate forum. 

Another issue is I feel I have a duty to defend my people, but I simply don't have the mental willpower to do so.


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

Same shit has been going on now where I live. News is all over the goddamn place 24/7. Everyone is talking about it even if you are not interested. The atmosphere is toxic to say the least.

Everyone goes batshit crazy with their ideologies banging on their freedoms and rights I am so tired of this crap.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Luckily for me, not too many people talk in a repulsively horrid manner about my home planet. If they did, I'd turn them into powder and snort them.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

DrEquine said:


> People on here attack my homeland...and I can't defend them. Trying would be pointless and a waste of time. They are so set in their ways of thought that any attempt to defend my homeland would be met with calls of not caring about human rights and stuff.
> 
> I want to defend it so bad but I know that doing so will just get me hated on this forum, and will win me only enemies, no friends.
> 
> ...


I’m mad when they attack your home land- think I mentioned before but 2 of my exes were Jewish and so are many of my close friends- teaches /mentors - students etc 

Yeah current events tends to get a rise out of me and people in here can be really mean and racist - believe me I’ve made many post about anti racism and sexism yet there are many members in here who attacks me for not being racist - or that my race is inferior to theirs it’s absurd 

No don’t give up just yet - I post articles and debate still bc many times people don’t read the news - know exactly what’s going on around the world and those idiots needs to be educated. However as a person who posted a lot about politics- I understand the disappointment and astonishment of how many narrow minded people there is out there in this world

I think you’re brave for posting this - and feel free to talk politics/history with me at anytime - I’ll always listen - through here or discord 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

DrEquine said:


> People on here attack my homeland...and I can't defend them. Trying would be pointless and a waste of time. They are so set in their ways of thought that any attempt to defend my homeland would be met with calls of not caring about human rights and stuff.
> 
> I want to defend it so bad but I know that doing so will just get me hated on this forum, and will win me only enemies, no friends.
> 
> ...


You need hugs, mate? 

Who's attacking your promised land, i wonder. If anything i would like to hear more of your people are like you, open in discussing this "intricate dispute" which already span thousands of years.

It could only be solved by discussion, imho, breaking the barriers between -ism. Couldn't be any other way so just embrace yourself. YNWA. 

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I’m mad when they attack your home land- think I mentioned before but 2 of my exes were Jewish and so are many of my close friends- teaches /mentors - students etc
> 
> Yeah current events tends to get a rise out of me and people in here can be really mean and racist - believe me I’ve made many post about anti racism and sexism yet there are many members in here who attacks me for not being racist - or that my race is inferior to theirs it’s absurd
> 
> ...


There is so many narrow minded people. People talk with expertise on subjects they don't have a lick of knowledge in...hell, I'm sadly guilty of this too, though I'm getting better. Huh...what is it about Jews that you like so much? Rather random 




contradictionary said:


> You need hugs, mate?
> 
> Who's attacking your promised land, i wonder. If anything i would like to hear more of your people are like you, open in discussing this "intricate dispute" which already span thousands of years.
> 
> ...


Yes, I could use a hug.

There is no discussion because people have made up their mind, sadly.

One thing you might like is the Tom Clancy book _The Sum of All Fears_...it covers an incident in Israel that leads to an international solution supported by the Vatican, Israel, Saudi Arabia and the U.S. it's a very good idea. You might like it. The book is at least 20 years old, but still one of my favorites.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

I think it’s very important to face the history of your own country. I do. I think it’s important to realize what each country has done wrong or right. 

These lines we draw for countries... the lines are all arbitrary. I have a more global view and I face human rights atrocities full on like I think everyone should. If we don’t, then we can expect no improvement for our future as humans on planet earth because we will still just be drawing lines in the sand and using them to justify war. 

I also take a “I don't care how the litter got here, but clean up the playground now” approach. I might not have littered, but now it’s my responsibility and everyone’s responsibility to clean up because we use this playground, you know?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Politics edited out.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

DrEquine said:


> There is so many narrow minded people. People talk with expertise on subjects they don't have a lick of knowledge in...hell, I'm sadly guilty of this too, though I'm getting better. Huh...what is it about Jews that you like so much? Rather random
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not much of what I like about Jews so much - but bc I grew up in an area that had a large population of Jewish Americans ( hence close people to me in my life are that race ) 
many of my teachers and professors are Jewish ( I love my teachers ) hence I’m more in tune with the culture  

but I enjoy your sense of humor - the history and traditions, and how your people still keep your language after losing your country for 2 thousand years is quite impressive

I’m Vietnamese American ( my father is a famous historian/philosopher) and not many people of my own race understand origin or history ( due to war and being dominated under China for 1000 years - the French for 200- the VN war) so in a sense I relate through bonding about history abd cultural discussions- I have a deep interest in learning about different cultures and sharing what I know about mine 


Hugs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

DrEquine said:


> My country has done much wrong, but get so much undeserved hate. BUT People don't realize that people from the other country walk across the border and literallyhttps://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ita...4 people and decapitate a 3-month old infant. it's like people forget this. It's like people forget that Hamas literally cheers on baseless violence against the Israelis like this bus bombing in Jerusalem. Mosques in Palestine literally cheered it on over their fucking loudspeakers and Hamas (the de-facto governing body of Palestine) praised it publically.)
> 
> How is that the actions of a state that just wants "peace". They don't want peace. They want to slaughter Israelis. It truly is so obvious that it pains me to see so many college students actually support them. They want nothing less than the full destruction of Israel. If Israel wanted to destroy Palestine, they would have already. It would not be difficult.
> 
> ...



My country (USA) has done a lot of harm, especially the genocide and displacement of Native Americans.

Do you wonder if you are hearing a 1-sided message about what has to be done to fix problems and about who is getting hurt and about who should be able to defend themselves? Also regular Palestinians who are not part of Hamas are suffering. Does it need to be this way? Is there another way? 

I liked this: 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jj8vne0ca0


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

@Llyralen I'm going to edit the politics out of my posts. I don't want to turn this into a political thread. I'd greatly appreciate if you would do the same


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

DrEquine said:


> My country has done much wrong, but get so much undeserved hate. BUT People don't realize that people from the other country walk across the border and literallyhttps://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ita...4 people and decapitate a 3-month old infant. it's like people forget this. It's like people forget that Hamas literally cheers on baseless violence against the Israelis like this bus bombing in Jerusalem. Mosques in Palestine literally cheered it on over their fucking loudspeakers and Hamas (the de-facto governing body of Palestine) praised it publically.)
> 
> How is that the actions of a state that just wants "peace". They don't want peace. They want to slaughter Israelis. It truly is so obvious that it pains me to see so many college students actually support them. They want nothing less than the full destruction of Israel. If Israel wanted to destroy Palestine, they would have already. It would not be difficult.
> 
> ...


I apologize for my deficiency in the hug department. Haha. 

Eh, i don't think it's too hard for you to understand the vicious cycle of hate. You are well equipped for that, you must already know the cause. 


https://d2gg9evh47fn9z.cloudfront.net/800px_COLOURBOX5804759.jpg





_Sent sans PC_


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Not much of what I like about Jews so much - but bc I grew up in an area that had a large population of Jewish Americans ( hence close people to me in my life are that race )
> many of my teachers and professors are Jewish ( I love my teachers ) hence I’m more in tune with the culture
> 
> but I enjoy your sense of humor - the history and traditions, and how your people still keep your language after losing your country for 2 thousand years is quite impressive
> ...


Know any Yiddish or Farsi?

Our language was actually revived in the late 1800s by Eliezer Ben-Yehuda. It's interesting.

I'm sorry about what was done to your homeland. I still don't understand quite why it happened. I still think all the colonialism was a very bad thing for the world.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

contradictionary said:


> Sorry for my deficiency in the hug department. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> _Sent sans PC_


I edited all the politics out of my post because this was not meant to be a place for me to voice my politics. It was a place for me to complain how it's impossible to have a discussion without hating it. Could you possibly delete the posts/edit the politics out?

I'd greatly appreciate it

But yes, I certainly understand the cycle and it's depressing.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

DrEquine said:


> Know any Yiddish or Farsi?
> 
> Our language was actually revived in the late 1800s by Eliezer Ben-Yehuda. It's interesting.
> 
> I'm sorry about what was done to your homeland. I still don't understand quite why it happened. I still think all the colonialism was a very bad thing for the world.


Haha not much besides food or holiday 

But a few from the top of my mind ( forgive me if the spelling is wrong ) 

Mazel Tov 
Nosh 
Klutz 
Goy 
L’chaim
Lchaim toyvim u’lsholem 

Farsi I’ve always thought was an Iranian dialect - perhaps i need to be re-educated  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Haha not much besides food or holiday
> 
> But a few from the top of my mind ( forgive me if the spelling is wrong )
> 
> ...


Farsi, asfaik, is actually Persian! It's almost only spoken by Persians, so yeah, Iranian!

Some of those are actually Yiddish


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

We like you @DrEquine, no worries!


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Paulie said:


> We like you @DrEquine, no worries!




I know I've gotten into it with you on the political forum and I apologise.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

DrEquine said:


> I know I've gotten into it with you on the political forum and I apologise.


No apology required. You're a reasonable chap.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Paulie said:


> No apology required. You're a reasonable chap.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

DrEquine said:


> @Llyralen I'm going to edit the politics out of my posts. I don't want to turn this into a political thread. I'd greatly appreciate if you would do the same


 I’m not sure how I crossed the line by saying it is important to see all sides and acknowledge wrong-doing? 

I’m unsure what you want from this thread— absolution? 

Enlightenment from looking at the bigger picture would be my aim. Seeing things from all sides, plus figuring out how to move forward with peace as a personal way of life if possible. I like my litter on the playground analogy. However the violence got here, it’s important to figure out how to fix it— but you do have to understand where it is coming from so that the mess doesn’t happen again. In my opinion it’s important who Is getting hurt. 
@Fru2. Maybe you can help with more balance. I said all I was going to say. 

But, again, I’m not sure what you @DrEquine want from this thread. 

Also.... do you highly identify with your nationality? I guess that most people do. I do not, except to know that I do think a certain way because of my background in my country, especially after living in another country and seeing that everything can be done differently. Mostly I am able to just feel like a human individual instead of someone who belongs to any group but earthling. I feel like I am only on the side of human individuals—- and luckily right now I have that luxury to not have to choose a side. 

Sorry to not give you what you want, I guess, but what do you want? If you can’t stand it then don’t look at political things at all, would be my recommendation. 

From a MBTI I guess this would be very difficult for an Fe dom to ever feel independent of their group, but might eventually just drive peaceful social change like Martin Liuther King and Gandhi if you were part of the group being oppressed. Okay, whatever... I doubt what I’m saying is even gonna be read least understood...


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

DrEquine said:


>


nothing posts. just so you know.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Llyralen said:


> I’m not sure how I crossed the line by saying it is important to see all sides and acknowledge wrong-doing?
> 
> I’m unsure what you want from this thread— absolution?
> 
> ...


You didn't cross a line! I just realized that opening this thread up to political opinions will lead to some sort of argument or something. Everything you said is absolutely correct, and both sides have done wrong, and acknowledging them is the only way to stop the argument. I just don't want to make this political. I'm sorry if I'm not making much sense. It was more of a venting thread to see if it disturbs any other xNFx's mood as much as it does to mine. 

I highly highly identify with my nationality. They are part of me and I am part of them. I thought I didn't care about my community until I realized I just don't care about my physical community...whereas my community is my people, not necessarily the people I live with. If anyone asks me who I am, I am first and foremost an American, and I am secondly a Jew.

I would like to change something about the situation but I have no idea how. It's just such an overwhelming and huge issue that I wouldn't even know how to start.
@Paulie it was a heart


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

DrEquine said:


> You didn't cross a line! I just realized that opening this thread up to political opinions will lead to some sort of argument or something. Everything you said is absolutely correct, and both sides have done wrong, and acknowledging them is the only way to stop the argument. I just don't want to make this political. I'm sorry if I'm not making much sense. It was more of a venting thread to see if it disturbs any other xNFx's mood as much as it does to mine.
> 
> I highly highly identify with my nationality. They are part of me and I am part of them. I thought I didn't care about my community until I realized I just don't care about my physical community...whereas my community is my people, not necessarily the people I live with. If anyone asks me who I am, I am first and foremost an American, and I am secondly a Jew.
> 
> ...


Ahh, okay!

I know! I don’t know how to help from over here either except to try to thoroughly understand the problems individuals face... and to educate myself and others with balance and the big picture if I feel I understand it well enough to even talk about it—which some do. I used to date a poli-sci major whose sole expertise pretty much was Palestinian-Israeli relations. 

I think it would be very difficult to separate yourself from the community that created your Fe if you are an Fe dom...I might need to ask Fe doms about this since everyone is an individual truly. I don’t have the sense of group feeling with Fi. Instead it’s all about seeing an individual’s freedom and safety. Meaning that when I see a group I don’t see a general mass, I think of just hundreds of individual lives, each one trying to earn their bread for the day and protect their families. Each one trying to figure out what’s best for themselves and their family.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Llyralen said:


> Ahh, okay!
> 
> I know! I don’t know how to help from over here either except to try to thoroughly understand the problems individuals face... and to educate myself and others with balance and the big picture if I feel I understand it well enough to even talk about it—which some do. I used to date a poli-sci major whose sole expertise pretty much was Palestinian-Israeli relations.
> 
> I think it would be very difficult to separate yourself from the community that created your Fe if you are an Fe dom...I might need to ask Fe doms about this since everyone is an individual truly. I don’t have the sense of group feeling with Fi. Instead it’s all about seeing an individual’s freedom and safety. Meaning that when I see a group I don’t see a general mass, I think of just hundreds of individual lives, each one trying to earn their bread for the day and protect their families. Each one trying to figure out what’s best for themselves and their family.


Must be interesting to date a poli-sci major. I don't know if I could ever do it 


I've never seen groups as a ton of individual people. I see them as a general mass with one or a few goals in mind. I can't imagine seeing every individual person...it hurts my brain to try to think about that. Not that I'm denying they are, but I very much think in terms of the group.


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

It's not very reasonable to expect others to half-ass talk about things with you, IMHO. I'm not trying to be offensive, but just pointing something out here. If I had contributed to the thread earlier, being asked to delete stuff would elicit a "no way".
So there's a pretty simple protocol; If you want to talk about a thing, talk about it. If you don't want to, don't talk about it.

Instead, what your posts reek of is the desire to speak of something without the confidence to put yourself out there. My suggestion: Go to the subforum in question, and start a thread in defense of the culture you are concerned about. Argue all you want (without breaking forum rules of course). Then have a look and see - no one will hate you. If they get their panties in a wad it's their own fault. Stop worrying. And stop half doing things.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

I have a similar view as @Llyralen on things. Being born and raised in Israel, I couldn't care less about others positions on my country of origin. I would find their thoughts interesting, but thats only in order to see if I could get a different perspective on things. I wouldn't defend my country blindly nor would I attack it, simply because I don't see it as one entity, it's faaaaaaar more complex than that. We're talking about millions of people living their own lives with their own unique story. The only thing I might get upset by is when somebody doesn't give me basic respect in a discussion. When somebody attacks me personally after I extend my hand in good will, I will likely get a bit frustrated at first, but soon enough will understand their perspective.

All hate stems from ignorance. People don't want to open up to new views? Let them live their miserable lives.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

Dude, just browsing the forum, and the last thing I read you referenced your "people" you used it in a highly charged political thread as ammunition to further your political opinion. If you're feeling hate, it's because you're just turning up the heat on political threads, drawing attention, and can't take the heat yourself. You're being disingenuous with your claims of persecution, and your appeals for "getting along".


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

DrEquine said:


> Must be interesting to date a poli-sci major. I don't know if I could ever do it
> 
> 
> I've never seen groups as a ton of individual people. I see them as a general mass with one or a few goals in mind. I can't imagine seeing every individual person...it hurts my brain to try to think about that. Not that I'm denying they are, but I very much think in terms of the group.


Yep, this is the bottom-line difference I saw when we talked about whether you have Fe or Fi. I can also never even feel like I truly belong to any group and definitely I don’t belong to any certain way of thinking other than my own unless I’m forced to join a political party or something It’s even more this way for IXFPs and IXTPs than it is for me. 
/hugs sweetheart. I don’t know if this helps... but I’m thinking of the time when my Fe dom son had to ask me a lot about identity early on when he changed schools and which school was best and why. I said that actually neither school was better and that the best thinking happens with two very different ways of thought learn the best parts of each other’s thinking from each other and then build something new entirely. I told him to take the things he liked best about each place and let that help him to think even better so that maybe he could make things the best they can be sometime in his future. 

A symphony where both groups play together would be from @Dissenter ‘s think tank. 

Also @Fru2. Thanks for coming in with your thoughts!


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

I've Jewish heritage and part of my family is still in Israel. 

I don't really care if people want to talk shit about my heritage or my country of origin (Greece). I have zero allegiance to countries, I consider myself a citizen of the world. 

I don't think it's wise to refrain from talking politics altogether, because there're morsels of wisdom in everything you hear. If you only associate with people you agree with on everything you create an echo-chamber and there's no opportunity for growth. 

Not everyone is going to be respectful, but that's part of living and the sooner you get used to it the better.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Fru2 said:


> I have a similar view as @Llyralen on things. Being born and raised in Israel, I couldn't care less about others positions on my country of origin. I would find their thoughts interesting, but thats only in order to see if I could get a different perspective on things. I wouldn't defend my country blindly nor would I attack it, simply because I don't see it as one entity, it's faaaaaaar more complex than that. We're talking about millions of people living their own lives with their own unique story. The only thing I might get upset by is when somebody doesn't give me basic respect in a discussion. When somebody attacks me personally after I extend my hand in good will, I will likely get a bit frustrated at first, but soon enough will understand their perspective.
> 
> All hate stems from ignorance. People don't want to open up to new views? Let them live their miserable lives.


I don't know. I'm just scared for the future of the country if any support goes away.



Whippit said:


> Dude, just browsing the forum, and the last thing I read you referenced your "people" you used it in a highly charged political thread as ammunition to further your political opinion. If you're feeling hate, it's because you're just turning up the heat on political threads, drawing attention, and can't take the heat yourself. You're being disingenuous with your claims of persecution, and your appeals for "getting along".


Which is exactly why it's been quite a while since I've gone on any political threads. I realized it's not right, nor is it okay to do so.


Llyralen said:


> Yep, this is the bottom-line difference I saw when we talked about whether you have Fe or Fi. I can also never even feel like I truly belong to any group and definitely I don’t belong to any certain way of thinking other than my own unless I’m forced to join a political party or something It’s even more this way for IXFPs and IXTPs than it is for me.
> /hugs sweetheart. I don’t know if this helps... but I’m thinking of the time when my Fe dom son had to ask me a lot about identity early on when he changed schools and which school was best and why. I said that actually neither school was better and that the best thinking happens with two very different ways of thought learn the best parts of each other’s thinking from each other and then build something new entirely. I told him to take the things he liked best about each place and let that help him to think even better so that maybe he could make things the best they can be sometime in his future.
> 
> A symphony where both groups play together would be from @Dissenter ‘s think tank.
> ...


I very easily feel I am in that group, simply because it's how I was raised and it's how I live. Even when I explored Christianity for a short time, I was still always an ethnic Jew. I still am Jewish, and I believe even stronger now in the Old Testament since I took time.

Huh, I always became a part of wherever I was and supported them and felt like I was a part of them. When I lived in Montana, I thought Montana was better than other states. When I went to one school, I thought that school was better than the other schools. Not something positive to believe, but there's a reason intraschool (inter?) sports exist, I guess. Maybe I am Fe.



Aridela said:


> I've Jewish heritage and part of my family is still in Israel.
> 
> I don't really care if people want to talk shit about my heritage of my country of origin (Greece). I have zero allegiance to countries, I consider myself a citizen of the world.
> 
> ...


I don't understand how someone can consider themselves a citizen of the world...an INFJ once told me this, and I didn't really understand it. I am a citizen of the United States and I feel I have quasi-citizenship to Israel (I could easily get it under right of return, as you already know) so in most things, I support those countries. I really have started to avoid talking about politics fully on here because I truly just sink into a depression seeing these things.

I know not everyone is going to be respectful. In fact, I expect most people to be disrespectful when it comes to politics, as it's not uncommon. 

I mainly made this thread to express how depressing I find politics to be and how depressing the blind hatred is. I am/was like that, but I decided to no longer be like that.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

DrEquine said:


> Which is exactly why it's been quite a while since I've gone on any political threads. I realized it's not right, nor is it okay to do so.


I see that was a few days ago, I didn't realize you were attempting to turn over a new leaf. It's actually totally fine to voice opinion and sometimes it's wrong to NOT do so. But regardless, if you're gonna jump into any venue involving arguing strongly held beliefs, you better be prepared for some conflict.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Whippit said:


> I see that was a few days ago, I didn't realize you were attempting to turn over a new leaf. It's actually totally fine to voice opinion and sometimes it's wrong to NOT do so. But regardless, if you're gonna jump into any venue involving arguing strongly held beliefs, you better be prepared for some conflict.


I just hate conflict, so I've learned now that going into political threads on PerC is stepping into a minefield where you're bound to hit a mine. I just want people to get along. Why is there so much damn conflict on this earth.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

DrEquine said:


> Must be interesting to date a poli-sci major. I don't know if I could ever do it
> 
> 
> .


I’m a poli sci major 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I’m a poli sci major
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like that? Don't a ton of people now think PoliSci is like _House of Cards_ and get severely disappointed?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

@DrEquine At this point I lived most of my adult life away from my home country, and I lived in several different places. It's hard for me to identify with just one culture - I don't think I ever fit into just one box anyway. 

In terms of politics, you do realise no one country is 100% correct; they've all been into wars, did things newer generations may find regrettable and so on and so forth. 

Supporting your country, doesn't mean you should turn a blind eye to everything that's wrong in/with it but supporting it in spite of it.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

DrEquine said:


> I just hate conflict, so I've learned now that going into political threads on PerC is stepping into a minefield where you're bound to hit a mine. I just want people to get along. Why is there so much damn conflict on this earth.


Because people want and need different things and they're all worth fighting for. Humans are social creatures, in that we have succeeded through communication and cooperation, but we are also right bastards. We probably killed off all the other **** species, all kinds of megafauna, anything that was too dangerous to us, or too tasty to ignore, if you are alive now, it's probably because some of your ancestors were right bastards to other humans, too. They did them over really good.

Living is a nasty business. It's good to want to do it right, though. Not sure how that ultimately works.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Whippit said:


> Because people want and need different things and they're all worth fighting for. Humans are social creatures, in that we have succeeded through communication and cooperation, but we are also right bastards. We probably killed off all the other **** species, all kinds of megafauna, anything that was too dangerous to us, or too tasty to ignore, if you are alive now, it's probably because some of your ancestors were right bastards to other humans, too. They did them over really good.
> 
> Living is a nasty business. It's good to want to do it right, though. Not sure how that ultimately works.


If you look at the Old Testament...yeah, my ancestors were right bastards sometimes. Who's ancestors weren't though?

I am scared about the destruction of the environment and the pure disregard for natural beauty that so many people have. 

There is no way to live 100% right because morals are subjective, not objective. If you're Jewish, you'll have different morals than a Christian or a Muslim and if you're atheist, you'll have different morals than any of those.



Aridela said:


> @DrEquine At this point I lived most of my adult life away from my home country, and I lived in several different places. It's hard for me to identify with just one culture - I don't think I ever fit into just one box anyway.
> 
> In terms of politics, you do realise no one country is 100% correct; they've all been into wars, did things newer generations may find regrettable and so on and so forth.
> 
> Supporting your country, doesn't mean you should turn a blind eye to everything that's wrong in/with it but supporting it in spite of it.


Yes, of course. When did you leave there? No one country is 100% correct.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

DrEquine said:


> If you look at the Old Testament...yeah, my ancestors were right bastards sometimes. Who's ancestors weren't though?
> 
> I am scared about the destruction of the environment and the pure disregard for natural beauty that so many people have.
> 
> ...


I was 21 when I left, but I'd already lived in a few different countries by then. 

I do visit at least once a year, but every time I visit I feel more of a tourist. 

I've reached an age where the idea of settling down is not that repulsive anymore, but unlike with romantic partners I've serious commitment issues with the countries I live in. I want to be able to pack up and go at a drop of a hat.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

dont cry


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

Surreal Snake said:


> [video=youtube_share;htt/ryImbOTDXe8[/video]


top tune, classic. and he's right too- boys shouldnt cry, leave it to the women


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

DrEquine said:


> How do you like that? Don't a ton of people now think PoliSci is like _House of Cards_ and get severely disappointed?


I enjoyed it quite much - especially when it branches out to different legislatures of different countries- however I was always into politics 
Hmm I never thought much about house of card - considering the fact that the show aired 5 years after I got my bachelors. 
Worked as a paralegal secretary for a good 6 years before changing career to something I’m extremely passionate about . 
I believe @asmodeaus is a political science lecturer if memory serves me right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

DrEquine said:


> When I went to one school, I thought that school was better than the other schools.









> YT comment:
> Stahlnecker James
> 5 years ago
> Whats with the vest and sailor hat? had to double check if it was the Beach boys not a new character with village people the *angry leprechaun*


:laughin:


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Countries come, countries go.


----------

